# Chipping cabinets



## McGregor (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok, so A customer wanted some kitchen cabinets painted. They were wooden stained with a gloss coat of some sort. I used Zinser As a primer and put 2 Coats of latex Benjamin Moore paint. They say the paint is chipping. Looking back I should have used a de-glosser or sanded them down really good to the wood but it is too late now. Is it Possible that I could put a hard clear coat of some sort to keep them from chipping in the future or would I have to sand them all back down and start over again? Thank you very much


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

a permanent fix for bad prep is costly. 
1. You can hope for the best and clear coat them.
2. Or could strip them.
3. Or hand sand them, get off what you can, repaint....and do the clear coat to hide away your fears.

I personally wouldn't find myself in that particular scenario, because I prep....rigorously....if I had to clean up someone else's work I'd take the last option


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

McGregor said:


> Ok, so A customer wanted some kitchen cabinets painted. They were wooden stained with a gloss coat of some sort. I used Zinser As a primer and put 2 Coats of latex Benjamin Moore paint. They say the paint is chipping. Looking back I should have used a de-glosser or sanded them down really good to the wood but it is too late now. Is it Possible that I could put a hard clear coat of some sort to keep them from chipping in the future or would I have to sand them all back down and start over again? Thank you very much


Which Zinser/BM did you use? Did you do any cleaning/prep? Is it 'chipping' down to the substrate or just primer coat? Pictures?
The correct way to fix would be to remove and repaint. Would you really offer any kind of warranty for a clear coat over failing paint?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Also, how long ago did you paint them? Did you clean them really good before sanding?

Hate to say it, but its on you to take them back down and redo them properly.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Give us the specific prep, and finish schedule with specific primer and top coat. There maybe some fixes here but my guess is that you have received an expensive education as we all have from time to time. We can definitely help you do it right but be warned that the prep usually the most difficult and time consuming part.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

:sorcerer::sorcerer::arabia::arabia:Using my great psychic powers i say.........Bullseye 123 was used as the primer.


----------



## McGregor (Nov 5, 2013)

It was cover stain oil...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

From your original post, I am not clear prep routine. 

Did you clean and sand well to remove gloss or trust cover stain to do what it claims (stick to glossy surfaces without sanding)?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

McGregor said:


> It was cover stain oil...


Dang! Close.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

The clear layer is either lacquer or varnish. Cabinets see a lot of wear and latex paints usually dont last long in the kitchen, using an acrylic or alkyd paint would yield better results. That paired with not preparing the surface for the materials used would result in chipping paint. 

There is hope however, you can capsulate the finish with a clear. Since you have used WB products I would use Kem Aqua Plus (Sherwin Williams WB Lacquer) or an equavalant (spelled that wrong) WB lacquer. This cabinet has 3 layers of color and 3 coats of lacquer over. Sand in between each coat


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

You certainly can clear coat them. The upside is that it would eliminate MOST of the chipping issues, the downside is that any future touch-ups would be difficult because you would have to sand, prime, touch-up, then clear coat so it adds a bit of work messing around with the clear coat on top.

I tell ALL my customers that have cabinets painted that it is not a question of if there will be some chipping, it is when there will be some chipping. They get a lot of abuse and it only takes a kid slamming a toy into one of the doors, or someone slamming a drawer shut to cause an issue that requires touch-ups.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> The clear layer is either lacquer or varnish. Cabinets see a lot of wear and latex paints usually dont last long in the kitchen, using an acrylic or alkyd paint would yield better results. That paired with not preparing the surface for the materials used would result in chipping paint.
> 
> There is hope however, you can capsulate the finish with a clear. Since you have used WB products I would use Kem Aqua Plus (Sherwin Williams WB Lacquer) or an equavalant (spelled that wrong) WB lacquer. This cabinet has 3 layers of color and 3 coats of lacquer over. Sand in between each coat


Kem Aqua plus WB lacquer has a pretty critical maximum dry film thickness of 4 mils. 3 coats is about as thick as you want to go with it. Any more and you are risking cracking and delamination without really adding to the durability. Not criticizing, just putting that out there for anyone that wants to use the product. It's a great product when used within it's limits, but some people who have used nitrocellulose lacquers like to put clears on much too thick for water based lacquers. They really don't need to be applied that thick for maximum durability.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

McGregor said:


> Ok, so A customer wanted some kitchen cabinets painted. They were wooden stained with a gloss coat of some sort. I used Zinser As a primer and put 2 Coats of latex Benjamin Moore paint. They say the paint is chipping. Looking back I should have used a de-glosser or sanded them down really good to the wood but it is too late now. Is it Possible that I could put a hard clear coat of some sort to keep them from chipping in the future or would I have to sand them all back down and start over again? Thank you very much


Hopefully you gave everything a cleaning where needed, but more importantly an even, light, sanding to abraid the existing clear coat. 
Your first coat of primer is the first key to success. It has to adhere well and cure correctly, of course, for the finish to be durable.
Coverstain has it's pros and cons. But it takes a while to cure, with ventilation and a warm environment even. If it hasn't gassed off for quite a while before you sand or apply topcoat, it can cause adhesion problems with your finish. 

Don't know if your topcoat is having adhesion problems, but...
waterborne paints (and Advance) only do so well, adhesion wise, over coverstain. 
A bonding primer would be ineeded, so the Benjamin moore paint sticks well too.

I would go to job, analyze the chipping, probably some small spots. But see where the weak link is, either spot repair or prepare to chip and sand.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

McGregor said:


> Ok, so A customer wanted some kitchen cabinets painted. They were wooden stained with a gloss coat of some sort. I used Zinser As a primer and put 2 Coats of latex Benjamin Moore paint. They say the paint is chipping. Looking back I should have used a de-glosser or sanded them down really good to the wood but it is too late now. Is it Possible that I could put a hard clear coat of some sort to keep them from chipping in the future or would I have to sand them all back down and start over again? Thank you very much


Which BM Latex Paint are you talking sbout? Any regular latex paint would definitely not stand up on cabinets. I would throw a coat of BM Advance on. Sets up quick and hard! Good for future touch ups too..


----------



## Paintergal78 (Jan 30, 2018)

I did some kitchen cabinets that were already painted. She wanted a different color. We took the doors off and primed them in oil primer from Lowe's. Then we used the latex paint she already had because that's what she wanted and it worked for a minute. Then it started to peel. So I went back twice in 2 years to fix it. Turns out it's because she lives in a low lying area on a concrete slab. Last time I went she showed me extra stuff she wanted done. Everything in her closets were so moldy....it's sad for her because her daughter committed suicide...but it was because her house was on that slab and she lived in a low lying area nothing could cure fast enough. Last time I was there I mentioned a dehumidifier and she happened to have two of them. Everything worked out after that


----------

